# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Diễn đàn phần cứng máy tính - OverClocking của Việt Nam

## ykhoapasteur

www.vozforums.com : 12000 thành viên

Diễn đàn phần cứng - OverClock của nước ngoài:
http://forums AnANDtech.com. ( 10000 thành viên)
http://xtremesystems.org/forum (hơn 10000 thành viên)
http://www.ocforums.com ( với 52k members)

----------


## xvietsao

*Xin tài liệu phân cưng máy tinh. ai có cho thi thanhk va thanhk nhiều...và nhiều....*

Mình ở xa trung tâm, mỗi khi máy tính hỏng phai di sửa rất xa. Ai co tài liệu về sửa chữa máy tính, máy in cho xin nhe! cảm ơn nhiều...
Email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>
Thanhk

----------

